#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  January Member of the Month - Sir Hatless

## Merry

I'll admit it. When first met Sir Hatless, his strong beliefs had a tendency to put me on edge.  He has a knack for getting right to the crux of an argument, and bringing out the other side of any discussion, and express something I would not normally say.  But the very thing that I wouldn’t do, that he does is what makes him so wonderful.  He is very passionate about his belief’s, and knows how to articulate them in a way that you know where he stands.  

Fortunately for us all, he is wonderful and passionate in all of his postings here on RPA.  The day, a little over a year ago when he joined us, Roleplay Adventures got a little bit brighter. So for the month of January, I'd like to recognize Sir Hatless, our very special Member of the Month. 

Why this hatless man you say? Well if you really have to ask, you don't know the guy. I'll start with the obvious. This dude is one heck of a writer.  He’s really into his RP’s and is very dedicated to RP with.  The kind of writer where you read his posts, and every time you're left with a feeling of wow and amazement. He can write the whole world of actions and events, whether it's a battle scene where his characters kick butt, or a romance where he'll sweep the reader off her feet along with the character, or just the clever banter he interjects into every conversation that has you cracking a smile as you read it, Sir Hatless has it all!  

Sir Hatless is currently in a number of games, 31 that I counted, the list includes a Fur's life, Through the Years, Kal-Sharok or Bust, Zombie RP, Fate's Kingdom, Live together or Die apart, Dragon Age: The Forever Knights, Warrior Legacy, Bodyguard Catastrophe, Dinotopia, War of the Valkyries , LOTR : War in the North,The Elven Gardens Home for the Mad, The Star Dragon, Elder Scrolls, Deserted Magic, Out in the Wilds, Mercenaries : Operation Osaka Drop, Fantasy Zombies, Otatharan Horrors, Life in the Pit , Escape from the Pit, Desert Rats, The Ballad of the Silver Order, You belong to me!, Teen Titans: Rise of Omani, Power Rangers: New beginnings , Arcania, The Kitsune Genocide , Euphoria , The War of Dragons and Humans… and this list could go on! 

Just the fact that he can not only juggle so many games, AND stay active in other parts of the forum AND do an amazing job with each and every post is impressive, to say the least!

Secondly, once he decided to peek his head out of the role-play sections and hang out a bit, everyone saw what a fun guy he is. His sharp as a tack responses in threads make his posts easy to look forward to.   He is an avid gamer, on the outside and Zelda is his love.  Also a fan of the bloody True Blood show, and the Galaxy Quest.  His social club, The Paranormal Club is always got something interesting being discussed as well!  Since my favorite ride at Disney happens to be the same, I’ll share – Pirates of the Caribbean anyone? 

In my opinion, the model member of a role-play site is one that is active in games, hangs out in other places of the forum so people can get to know him, and is an all around nice person who is willing to make friends and help people out. And Sir Hatless more than fits the bill. 

Sir Hatless you are a true gem and an incredible addition to RPA. Thank you for all that you do to make this forum a better place, please show him the love for this month and always! 

Congrats to you Sir Hatless!

----------


## Nazgul

Hurray!!!!  Congratulations dude.  You so totally deserve this!!!

----------


## ILYTH

Congrats dude, very well deserved.  :XD:

----------


## Lord Tully

Oh my god, thank you so much guys you just made my New Year. All I really have to say is that even though some of those RPs died tragically, I have truly truly loved RPing with all of you over this past year.

----------


## TheDashingRogue

Congratulations mate  ::):

----------


## Lord Xarel

Congrats Sir Hatless!

----------


## Alice

A very well-deserved award! Congrats, Sir Hatless!

----------


## roan

Yay good for you Sir Hatless!

----------


## Lord Tully

You know Roan, you're actually the reason I found this site in the first place. I was looking for a pictures of Khajiit and I found your character picture in an Elder Scrolls RP.

----------


## roan

Oh really? Wow... well that's just so cool!

----------


## Bia

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG YAY FOR SIR HATLESS!!

----------


## Lord Tully

> Oh really? Wow... well that's just so cool!


Really, that's how I can upon this wonderous site.

----------


## roan

Well I am happy to of brought you here, then. ^__^

----------


## CALYPSO

Congratulations!!  ::D:  You totally deserve this one!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray!  Congrats Sir H!  Thanks for all that you contribute to our forum.

----------


## ILYTH



----------


## Quantum Winter

Congrats!

----------


## Mysteria

Congrat Sir H, it has been a pleasure getting to know you and RP with you here and I am looking forward to lots more in the future.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## V

I can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. Sorry Sir Hatless!

Congrats!

----------


## Kaiosuke

i know it is a tad late but CONGRAZZLES!!!!  :XD:

----------


## Merry

as long as we're still in the month - it's not too late to say it!

----------


## mcstringer

WOW, almost missed congradulating sir hateless.

CRAP! forgot my present. Oh well, Congradulations, man.

31! RPs #$@#$@## You've gotta be on Speed. Shhhhhiiittt. Way more than me.

No kidding about the posts or the ...ummm discussions.  I used to have 3 pages... I think. A little unorganized and forgetful, anywho,   Alot anyway of stuff we discussed  and all of it was amazingly intellegent and well thought out. It did not sound mechanical and wrote memorized or zealous. It was educational, informative, and well thought out. 

Thanks sir. Let me know if you want to talk again.

----------


## Gunnison

Thoroughly well deserved, congratulations Hatless!  ::D:

----------


## Merry



----------


## PrimalFear

Though I am brand new on here I would still like to congradulate you sir hatless. From what I have read you deserved it.

----------


## Dea m Smith

good for you dude. But there will be a other time i will become the top  ::D:  "evil laughs."

----------


## Merry



----------

